
Of Course Citizens Should Be Allowed to Kick Robots - Yuval_Halevi
https://www.wired.com/story/citizens-should-be-allowed-to-kick-robots/
======
Causality1
>you get into ethical questions very quickly where it’s not always so clear
what the answer is

Bullshit. The line is very clear. Nobody has the right to initiate the use of
violence. You have a right to defend yourself if someone is trying to punch
you. You do not have a right to attack someone for being a Nazi, or a Commie,
or a BLM-er, or a Trump supporter, or a slut walker.

